# Discovery: Turtle shells appeared 40 million years earlier than previously believed



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 8, 2014)

http://smithsonianscience.org/2013/...million-years-older-than-previously-realized/


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2014)

That's pretty interesting. What really baffles me with these kinds of discoveries. They can figure all kinds if things out from studying a fossil. We can't figure out how to best care for our tortoises, with heat devices, humidity, diet, etc, and we have the living animals and even their native land to look into


----------

